# Fact or Fiction?



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

H had to get a new computer. I guess his was getting hot and shutting down...

He didn't wait to see if it was still on warranty,,, which it was....

I told him to bring it over and have my son look at it.... He said that wasn't necessary, that it started smoking,, so he snapped it in half...

Would someones computer get hot enough to start smoking?

I think he snapped it in half so i wouldn't see what was on it...

He doesn't know how to clean and set up a new computer, so he left it here for my son to do...we have been separated for almost 8 months, I don't see us working things out, but am thinking of waiting on D until out 10 years which is next August...

So..
Do I install a keylogger on his new one, since I have access to it? 
To monitor his usage while we are still "married", even though not living together?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

NIO- not sure about the hot enough to smoke part, I'm not that technical. However, if the hard drive is intact, it shouldn't be that hard for someone who knows what they are doing to look at it. Snapping it in half? Was it a laptop? Snapping the screen from the base probably wouldn't hurt the hard drive, but others will know better than me.

Why are you that interested if you plan to D? Will it help your case?

Good luck
WD


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Been in the computer field for 20 years, never saw a computer smoke from being to hot. 

If you are going for D and it's been 8 months, like workingdad said, why are you worried about it?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not really..just didn't know if he tried to play dirty later...i would know what he's been up to beforehand...

so probably best not to.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> H had to get a new computer. I guess his was getting hot and shutting down...
> 
> He didn't wait to see if it was still on warranty,,, which it was....
> 
> ...


I know someone who had a computer (laptop) start smoking. He was downloading something and accidentally left it on his bed. Overheated and burnt out.

He might have snapped it in a rage. Does he do that kind of thing?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I know someone who had a computer (laptop) start smoking. He was downloading something and accidentally left it on his bed. Overheated and burnt out.
> 
> He might have snapped it in a rage. Does he do that kind of thing?



I doubt that it was from rage.. he knew he was going to get a new one anyway... I think it's because he watches porn, and he didn't want to chance me seeing his history,, and he didn't want to send it in to the company because of it also...since he couldn't turn it back on to clear his history..

I told him to still bring it over, and I would try to find a way to still get the warranty.... he said he already threw it away and wasn't diggin through the trash for it... so if he's willing to fork out $400 and not get a free computer with a warranty..... you got something to hide...


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

If the grounds are not set for R then you will find yourself back to where you started in a false R and your WS doing the same thing as before.

Don't worry about it if you're divorcing.

I have been building/fixing computers as a hobby for more than 10 years never seen one smoke unless its a laptop and you cover vents but it should shut down before it gets too hot.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I doubt that it was from rage.. he knew he was going to get a new one anyway... I think it's because he watches porn, and he didn't want to chance me seeing his history,, and he didn't want to send it in to the company because of it also...since he couldn't turn it back on to clear his history..
> 
> I told him to still bring it over, and I would try to find a way to still get the warranty.... he said he already threw it away and wasn't diggin through the trash for it... so if he's willing to fork out $400 and not get a free computer with a warranty..... you got something to hide...


Hide the fact that he broke the computer in a rage or had some seriously illegal porn on it?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes it was a laptop..but I wasn't told it "smoked" until I told him to bring it here for my son to look at it....

But no, I don't think there's going to be a chance for R... so should just let it go. Nothing acquired from a keylogger is valid anyway for divorce, since he wouldn't know about it..so, no sense in spending the money just to get p*ssed off at his viewing preferences..


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

Numb in Ohio said:


> But no, I don't think there's going to be a chance for R... so should just let it go. Nothing acquired from a keylogger is valid anyway for divorce, since he wouldn't know about it..so, no sense in spending the money just to get p*ssed off at his viewing preferences..


Sounds like you've already come to a good conclusion. As someone who has spent lots of time with other people's computers, don't open open doors if you're not sure you want to see what's on the other side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

